# HP office jet pro 7740 printer



## Mark20fan (Dec 28, 2015)

I recently bought an HP office jet pro 7740 printer to print my separations. I bought some Ulano pigment ink jet film. The ink isn't coming out dry. Am i missing something? Help needed please


----------

